# 28 wk scan



## Kerry Type 1 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi all . I had my 28 week scan today and was told that baba is 2lb 6ounce .... I was wondering what weights everyone else had at this stage . Was told this was normal bit nice to hear everyone else's  

Sugars are a bit up and down with being I'll over Xmas and.New year but  hb1c was 50 .. which for me is a first in the whole 14+ years of diabetes !


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2013)

Good news Kerry! I can't offer any info regarding weights - it's all a mystery to me! - but good to hear that things are going well, and well done on the HbA1c!


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi Kerry congratulations on your HbA1c!  :0)

Have never been told a 'weight so far' before..... But 'normal' sounds very encouraging. Well done!


----------



## LeeLee (Jan 10, 2013)

Dunno if this helps, but my Mum was born at 30 weeks (in 1938!) and I'm told she weighed 3 lbs.  I can't vouch for the accuracy, I suspect kitchen scales may have been used to weigh her because only a trainee midwife was on hand (Mum wasn't expected to survive the birth).


----------



## Monkey (Jan 10, 2013)

C's weight by scan at that point was estimated to be 3lb 4oz, and he was 10lb 11oz at birth (38+2). He did gain weight most rapidly at the end tho.

This one was about 2lb 6oz at 28w, and we'll see what the birthweight is next week!


----------



## Kerry Type 1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for all replies !  

Monkey good luck on the birth of your baby ! Look forward to hearing babies birth weight ! X


----------

